# Egg Share after depression



## sarahgee (Nov 24, 2008)

Hi,

I am looking into Egg Sharing as my Husband has has a vesectomy.  My only problem being that I have suffered with Depression twice and have been on medication for it.  Does any one know if this will affect my chances of being accepted on the Egg Share Scheme.  

Any info on this would be very much appreciated.

Thanks xxxx


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Sarah, 
I'm sorry but I don't know the answer to your question but perhaps if you know where you would like to eggshare it may be worth ringing the clinic and just asking them as some clinics can vary in their guidelines? Although there are lots of knowledgable ladies on here who may come along and answer your question  
I've blown you some bubble for luck - I hope you can egg share x x x


----------



## sarahgee (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you for your reply and Congratulations on your Pregnancy.  

Sarah x


----------

